# Driving licence: failed Color blindness test!!



## nazimm

Hello All
Just moved in to Dubai and need to exchange my driving licence to UAE one.
Went to optian for the test and all is OK except that Ishihara Test plates (color test) where I could only get a couple right. The optician gave me the Eye test form but, obviously, ticked the Failed box for the Color blindness test. He told me to go to RTA with it and all the other docs and see what happens as he never had poeple come back to him when he failed them on this part...

Been driving for over 20 years and first time I do this test.

What do you think? Would going to the RTA with the form with the failed color test be a waiste of time or should I give it a go and see what they say?

This is the last bit of paperwork I need to sort out and then all done for Dubai

any help, guidance, suggestions wold be seriously appreciated..

Thanks
Nazim


----------



## wandabug

I had my eye test done at the RTA and I don't remember a colour test.


----------



## MarcelDH

nazimm said:


> Hello All
> Just moved in to Dubai and need to exchange my driving licence to UAE one.
> Went to optian for the test and all is OK except that Ishihara Test plates (color test) where I could only get a couple right. The optician gave me the Eye test form but, obviously, ticked the Failed box for the Color blindness test. He told me to go to RTA with it and all the other docs and see what happens as he never had poeple come back to him when he failed them on this part...
> 
> Been driving for over 20 years and first time I do this test.
> 
> What do you think? Would going to the RTA with the form with the failed color test be a waiste of time or should I give it a go and see what they say?
> 
> This is the last bit of paperwork I need to sort out and then all done for Dubai
> 
> any help, guidance, suggestions wold be seriously appreciated..
> 
> Thanks
> Nazim


Hello Nazim, when I did the eye test a few weeks ago the nurse told me that she'd never seen anyone as colourblind (as me) before. I guess I only mangaged to recognize the first number and failed on all the other ones. After that, I went to the RTA and got my drivers license converted without a pain. So, I really think you should be alright....

Then it must be all the non-colourblind drivers who drive like maniacs in this city...


----------



## Maz25

My boss is colourblind and he has a driver's license. It seems that the test results do not mean anything here. One of the guys who did his eye test when I was at one of the driving schools failed his miserably - he couldn't read a single thing. The test result said that he had 20/20 vision but then he got told that he needed classes! Now you know why some people never seem to see you until it's too late ...


----------



## nazimm

MarcelDH said:


> Hello Nazim, when I did the eye test a few weeks ago the nurse told me that she'd never seen anyone as colourblind (as me) before. I guess I only mangaged to recognize the first number and failed on all the other ones. After that, I went to the RTA and got my drivers license converted without a pain. So, I really think you should be alright....
> 
> Then it must be all the non-colourblind drivers who drive like maniacs in this city...


Thanks for this !!!

I also got the first one right, number 12.. Will take my chances at the RTA and see what happens. Really wackos on the road here!!! Then again, drove for over 3 years in France and I must say, the only difference is the speed, otherwise, looks OK to me 

Thanks to all. Will report back after the RTA trip tomnorrow....


----------



## mikeyb

I also failed the colour blind test, but the very nice lady at the eye test centre, ticked the pass box.


----------



## nazimm

mikeyb said:


> I also failed the colour blind test, but the very nice lady at the eye test centre, ticked the pass box.


Where did you do the test? RTA?
I like nice ladies!!!!


----------



## nazimm

*Got it!!!*

Hi All

Just reporting back as promised... Went down to Licencing centre in Barsha and took less that 15 minutes to walk out with the Licence and 160 Dirhams lighter 

Thanks to all of you for the help and support.

I now have the Employer ID card, E Gate AND Driving licence. Just need to get the National ID card sometime in the next 3 to 4 months and I am done.

Next step: get the wife and kids' residence. This is in process and just waiting for medical test for my wife.. Any day now.

Later all
Nazim


----------



## Hamish

I failed the colourblindness test as well. 

The tester asked me if I could tell the difference between red and green lights, I said yes (which is true). 

Colourblindness is common, and should not impair your driving ability. 

Apparently it rules you out of military if you want to be a pilot.


----------



## nazimm

Hamish said:


> I failed the colourblindness test as well.
> 
> The tester asked me if I could tell the difference between red and green lights, I said yes (which is true).
> 
> Colourblindness is common, and should not impair your driving ability.
> 
> Apparently it rules you out of military if you want to be a pilot.


No worries.. I think it is too late for me to contemplate a career as pilot


----------

